# questions on home cooked recipes ???



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have been cooking for my havanese since I have gotten them. I have always added "holistic" kibble because I am sooo insecure that I may miss something they really need.....I want to stop adding kibble....Can some of you share some recipes that are complete in meeting our puppies needs? I have done a lot of reading but still feel a little insecure! This may be a dumb question but who is "Sabine."


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Sabine is a dog nutritionist. You can find her consultation services on the website Better Dog Care.com. Every dog is unique in their requirements so there really isn't a master recipe so to speak. When contacting Sabine you will fill out a lengthy information form on your dogs and she will ask you if you want to totally home cook, add kibble, or add some commercial food. Check out her website she is awesome to work with, no question is a dumb question. Email her and she will promptly contact you and discuss your wants and needs.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm currently working with Sabine. I engaged her services right before Maccabee was diagnosed with the liver shunt. Once I received the diagnosis, I forwarded Maccabee's medical records and test results to Sabine and she formulated a diet to meet his needs. The diet is similar to other "liver diets" I've seen, but it is customized for Maccabee. Maccabee has always been a bit underweight, so she designed his diet so he will gain a little weight. She also provided a list of supplements.

Maccabee has been on his new diet for just over 2 weeks. For the first time in his life he can't wait to eat and he eats everything I put into his bowl. Also, his poops went from VERY stinky to odorless -- quite a bonus since he uses a litter box. 

After Maccabee's surgery, and once his liver starts functioning properly (g-d willing), I will have Sabine design a maintenance diet for him. For over a year, I've been hearing about Sabine. I'm glad I finally contacted her.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Hannahbearsmom, so very glad to hear Maccabees diet is going well, and he is eating. It is so wonderful to see them eat and want to eat when they are sick. The diet Sabine had made for my little guy was delicious!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Regina said:


> Hannahbearsmom, so very glad to hear Maccabees diet is going well, and he is eating. It is so wonderful to see them eat and want to eat when they are sick. The diet Sabine had made for my little guy was delicious!


Every time I feed Maccabee I comment that his food reminds me of fish cakes. Same texture, same smell, it just needs to be shaped and fried (Altnough I don't know if I'd like sweet potatoes and green beans in my fish cakes)!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Every time I feed Maccabee I comment that his food reminds me of fish cakes. Same texture, same smell, it just needs to be shaped and fried (Altnough I don't know if I'd like sweet potatoes and green beans in my fish cakes)!


LOL!!! I know,..but I bet it tastes good! I never thought dogs would like,..let alone love fish!! But I would give my little buddy wild Alaskan salmon and he always looked at me like " okay more please":hungry:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no matter what you feed , whether it be kibble, canned freeze dried, raw or homecooked ,you can't go wrong with a consult with Sabine, [email protected]


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> no matter what you feed , whether it be kibble, canned freeze dried, raw or homecooked ,you can't go wrong with a consult with Sabine, [email protected]


ditto!
I've been homecooking exclusively with Sabine's guidance and recipie for almost 2 yrs now. Everytime there is yet another dog food recall I cringed and know that I am doing my BEST to keep my puppy healthy.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a treat recipe from the Dog Food Dude - my dogs loved it - hope it is good for them:

3 cups oatmeal - put in food processor and pulse to make it finer. Add 1/2 tsp cinammon and pulse for a second, then add 3 tablespoons olive oil and 1 very ripe banana (riper the better). Process until it holds together- if necessary add 3 tablespoons water.

put into a rectangle about 1/2 inch thick and then use pizza cutter to cut into treat size pieces. Bake @ 325 for 20-25 minutes.

My dogs love this for a treat - ends up something like a granola tidbit.


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your help! I will contact, Sabine to go over my dogs needs. Excited to see what suggestions she may have for us!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

You won't regret it at all..Sabine is great. I was doing a raw or homecooked recipe from her but will have to ask her to reformulate it..my two stubborn little dogs decided to go on a hunger strike...lol...


----------

